
macOS Audio Pass-Through Virtual Driver - divenorth
https://github.com/ExistentialAudio/BlackHole
======
filoeleven
I haven’t tried this yet, but I’m excited to see it! I used to use SoundFlower
to route audio between applications, but it was not working when I last tried
it a year or so ago. This looks like A 1:1 replacement.

